# Crypt ID



## corymad (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi guys, 
This is my first post after "lurking in the dark" for sometime now. Got to know this forum through Roland (lorba) but it has been great to be able to read what you guys are sharing. Was helping roland take pictures of his crypt collection and there it was, this specimen that came in supposedly as one of the _C. cordata_s but seem to have turned out otherwise?



















A rather warty limb with a short tail









throat and collar









kettle









opened kettle









Any ideas on the identity? :help:

best regards,

Alan Goh


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It does look like a cordata flower, but the colors are unlike any I've seen. I'm stumped too.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

Im no crypt expert so im not really sure. however most cordata flowers I see are more yellow. beautiful spathe however i love the tiger looking inflorescence on the inside


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

That is NICE! Great job capturing the colors and textures!


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Alan & Roland,

That's C. bangkanensis. Nice pics!

BTW, using pencil for labeling is much safer since it doesn't fade.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Very cool looking.


----------



## corymad (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi guys, 
Thanks for the kind words. Some of you are helluva good photographers as well! Ghazanfar and Xema just to name a few. Learnt loads from observing your photos. 

Kai, Thanks for the ID. Roland and I were both confounded when we first saw the opened spathe. Yes it does really look like _C. bangkaensis_ doesn't it? What made you put a stamp on it? The relatively short styles compared to those on what one would usually expect on _C. scurrilis_?

best regards,

Alan


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Alan,



> What made you put a stamp on it? The relatively short styles compared to those on what one would usually expect on _C. scurrilis_?


Yes, as well as many other hints: less rugose limb, prominent collar with slanted narrow entrance, large kettle, colored kettle & tube, leaves, etc.

I like this species: most strains are not too large with nice leaves, beautiful inflorescences, and quite freely flowering!


----------



## lorba (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey Alan, didnt know you posted it here already. I started a new thread.


----------

